# Is this unusual ??????



## Steveflyaway (Feb 1, 2013)

My puppy's poo has been like this picture attached. Is this unusual? He used to poo 2 or 3 times a day now it's like this everyday. I recently changed to grain free diet so not sure if its the reason . But it happened before I changed the diet. Let me know what you think. Sorry didn't mean to cross you out.... It doesn't smell if it makes you feel better lol









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

That seems like a lot! Over what length of time did your pup do this? Is pup generally well, drinking normally, active and lively?


----------



## Steveflyaway (Feb 1, 2013)

Hard to say. Sometimes all day sometimes in 20 mins (one time I took a short nap and woke up to see something like that). Maybe I feed too much. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Steveflyaway (Feb 1, 2013)

One more question. He doesn't chew. Just swallow the whole bowl in 30 secs. How do I make him chew?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Is it kibble you are feeding? You could hand feed him one by one. Or they have bowls that slow them down. But if he is scarfing it down he might be really hungry and be empty because he is pooping so much. Might call the vet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

